# Your hand - scan or photograph it



## AANN (Apr 30, 2008)

this is mine in www.stopthewarwithyourhand.org
iihihihihi
AANN


----------



## AANN (May 2, 2008)

it's very funny hahahah
Now i think and make an other to sent!!
ahhaahha


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2008)

I took a picture of my hand (one of each, actually), but I didn't like them.  I'll try again later and put it up here.

I've never taken pictures of my hands before...  I'll try to get something that's at least a little interesting.


----------



## AANN (May 2, 2008)

I'll try to get something that's at least a little interesting too.


----------



## WNK (May 2, 2008)

I did this one awhile ago...


----------



## sarallyn (May 2, 2008)

AANN, i'm so jealous... it looks like you have an awesome scanner.


----------



## AANN (May 3, 2008)

WNK: I like your photo. Its like very essential and minimal
sarallyn: My scanner? I remember it's very chip... hahahaha 

I made a sequence. What do you think?

#1


----------



## AANN (May 3, 2008)

#2


----------



## AANN (May 3, 2008)

# 3


----------



## AANN (May 3, 2008)

#4


----------



## AANN (May 3, 2008)

#5


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2008)

That's awesome!  

How often do you have to clean your scanner?  LOL!


----------



## AANN (May 3, 2008)

O|||||||O: don't worry ... we have photoshop!! hahahahaha O|||||||O please let me see your hand!! I'm "curioso" (curious)!!! ahhahaha


----------



## AANN (May 7, 2008)

an other!!! hihihi


----------



## jenn8504 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## AANN (Jun 12, 2008)

wow it's like peace's flag


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 12, 2008)

AANN,I love the third and the fifth.Why did you cut off the finger tip in the fifth? It would have been much better if the hands were whole.


----------



## amkphotography (Jun 13, 2008)

Kind of older pictures, but I like them.











I'm only holding vitamins, don't worry I wasn't planning anything besides a photo.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

My poor pinky when it was broken after a rollerblading accident in 2006


----------



## IllegalDamage (Jul 9, 2008)

*scratches head* ...interesting...


----------



## kundalini (Jul 9, 2008)

*Work mode*






*TPF mode*






*Casual mode*

EDIT:  Image Removed.  Casual mode may have been too casual last night.


----------



## Kegger (Jul 9, 2008)

That was rather unexpected...


----------



## wmbeaver (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's from a few months ago when I got some minor frostbite:






And here's one of some of the blisters popped:


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 9, 2008)

My fun festive hands and horrible nail polish job lol


----------



## XsCode (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 10, 2008)

XsCode said:


> Here's mine...




HAHAHAHAHAHA OMG this is my favorite! Cute and creative!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure.







Well, it's my right wrist, but I consider the wrist part of the hand...


----------



## bradster76 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------

